# hibernate.cfg.xml  Could not parse configuration



## Lito (19. Jan 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Jarfile erstellt welches hibernate nutzt wenn ich das Jarfile lokal ausführe klappt alles bestens. Wenn ich das JArfile auf der Zielmaschine ausführe bekomme ich den Fehler:
org.hibernate.HibernateException: Could not parse configuration: hibernate.cfg.xml
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.doConfigure(Configuration.java:1491) ~[Shortcode.jar:?]
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1425) ~[Shortcode.jar:?]
        at shortcode.hibernate.DBConnection.<init>(DBConnection.java:61) [Shortcode.jar:?]
        at shortcode.SFTPConnection.<init>(SFTPConnection.java:56) [Shortcode.jar:?]
        at shortcode.ShortcodeStart.main(ShortcodeStart.java:17) [Shortcode.jar:?]
Caused by: org.dom4j.DocumentException: Connection timed out (Connection timed out) Nested exception: Connection timed out (Connection timed out)
        at org.dom4j.io.SAXReader.read(SAXReader.java:484) ~[Shortcode.jar:?]
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.doConfigure(Configuration.java:1481) ~[Shortcode.jar:?]
        ... 4 more

Kennt jemand diese Problem und hat jemand einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

